# Swan Permits



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well.....Who drew?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Me!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Me too!!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I got one! Can't wait, my cousin drew as well and his new custom boat is almost finished!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

How many points did it take?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I got hit!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I got hit!!


Of course you did. Bear, Elk, Deer, now Swan....


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> How many points did it take?


 I drew with 2


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I’m a freaking idiot and forgot to apply this year. First time in 20 years I’ve forgotten. I wouldn’t have drawn because I had a tag last year, but now I’m minus a point I should’ve had.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> How many points did it take?


I did a group app where each applicant averaged 1 point.


----------



## LeftyGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

No swan but I drew a crane!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I had 1 point and my cousin had 0. Not a group application.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My dad and I drew as a group. We each had a point.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LeftyGuy said:


> No swan but I drew a crane!


My swan charge is labeled "UTAH CRANE PERMIT" in my bank transaction history. It could be a swan tag (unless you already received your email, in which case, you can ignore this comment).


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pending action for "Utah Crane Application". Didn't apply for crane so, its a Swan.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Clarq said:


> LeftyGuy said:
> 
> 
> > No swan but I drew a crane!
> ...


Funny story on that Clarq. This afternoon my wife walks up to me and says with a big smile on her face "Someone's going Crane hunting"

I smiled back and said actually I'm going Swan hunting. She looked at me and said "no actually it's a crane tag". I had some explaining to do. Not the first time...


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

No charges here yet. I can’t believe I’m getting worked up about bird tags.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

I drew with one point. I consider that pretty good. Usually you have a 50% chance with one point.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

7summits said:


> I drew with one point. I consider that pretty good. Usually you have a 50% chance with one point.


Head out to Wendover while you still have the hot hand.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Head out to Wendover while you still have the hot hand.


Yeah, I am not that lucky. I did just order a few more decoys though. Love the sound of a swan hitting the deck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I swore I wouldn't hunt swans again. I haven't put in or had a permit since 2012. Well......I figured this is a weird year anyway, so why not try. I didn't have any points going in and didn't plan on drawing. No surprise I didn't draw.....Good luck to all those who drew.:yo:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Points across the board for me this year on birds - good luck to all those who drew!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

. I did just order a few more decoys though.


I have a dozen and its a pain to store them. Especially when you only have a chance to use them every three years.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> . I did just order a few more decoys though.
> 
> 
> I have a dozen and its a pain to store them. Especially when you only have a chance to use them every three years.


I just shove them in the rafters. They work though. Throw a few out and it is over. Best money I have spent on waterfowl, and that is saying something :smile:


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I had 3 crane points and one swan point and didn't draw on either.... Best of luck to all of you that drew. if you have a tag and want to try and hunt over decoys pm me and I can help!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter drew with 1 point. This will be her 2nd swan tag....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

With all the people sitting home and nothing to do, they must have all decided to put in for swan... Me, my youngest son, three buddies and their kids I was going to take all struck out.


3arabians, hope you're ready to get my undivided attention this November haha.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

My 2 daughters and I all struck out. But my dad drew. So I will help him get one.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

My 2 boys and I struck out on swan. All 3 of us had 2 points but we did draw our deer tags and cow tags so can't complain too much.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

we did draw our deer tags and cow tags so can't complain too much.


Sounds as if we drew opposite of each other. Hopefully next year I get a cow tag. Have a great time in the woods and teach the kids well. Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew a NR swan tag with 3 points. :smile:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Goob, I sure hope you smack one! I'd like to see how you prepare it for the table.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I drew my first Swan and Crane tag! I had a lot of points and put in with a friend who knows what he is doing--deal is we use my points and he gets to be my Indian guide. I'm not a waterfowl guy and have not killed a duck in over 20 years but thought it would be fun to kill a swan and crane. He has the decoys and knowledge so it should be fun and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My son drew swan with 3 points and I drew with 2. 

Should be a fun year in the marsh!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Goob, I sure hope you smack one! I'd like to see how you prepare it for the table.


I have a big spread on cooking swan in Recipes....don't think the pictures show up anymore though...darn Photobucket.

Have good recipe for swan summer sausage too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have a big spread on cooking swan in Recipes....don't think the pictures show up anymore though...darn Photobucket.
> 
> Have good recipe for swan summer sausage too.


I did see the thread. I'll look it over more intensively as the season gets closer. I don't want to jinx myself by putting the cart in front of the horse.

Where do you come up with all the great recipes? just off the cuff and knowing what goes with what?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I tried to apply the last day and got caught in the OTC elk tag fiasco that totally jacked the DWR's website. Told myself I'd get on later, that day, and then forgot. Never really had a desire to shoot a swan till this year. Reality is that it will take several years to draw the tag anyway, so now it will just take an extra year to pull the tag. Till then, the rest of you enjoy your better drawing odds!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Me too!!


Jake-
Where did you draw? I have a buddy up north that loves to hunt swans and has decoys. I'm betting he'd love to take you out - and I'd love to go just to see it! &#128521;.


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

My son and I drew, first swan tag I have had in over 18 years, never killed a swan before. I was thinking about painting old goose floaters for decoys. Think that will work? How many floaters do you need to decoy swans?


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

I forgot to mention my son and I drew as a group with one point each.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Me too!!
> ...


Mike. Thanks man. Utahbigbull offered to take me and he is the reason I put in this year. In fact I would have forgot to apply if he didn't remind me. Fortunately for me none of his friends or family drew this year so we are gonna get after a swan come November. As you know I'm not a waterfowl guy so this is going to be interesting haha. Im really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Slockem said:


> My son and I drew, first swan tag I have had in over 18 years, never killed a swan before. I was thinking about painting old goose floaters for decoys. Think that will work? How many floaters do you need to decoy swans?


1/2 dozen should do the trick. I think less is more with Swans. Heck, some guy's just use white trash bags...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

3arabians said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > 3arabians said:
> ...


All good Jake - you're not a turkey guy either, but I still like ya! Hopefully, we can do a little hunting this fall sometime. If i get a duck boat, I'll give u a call. Don't want to ruin you with a death march across the salt flats for a couple quackers!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Slockem said:


> My son and I drew, first swan tag I have had in over 18 years, never killed a swan before. I was thinking about painting old goose floaters for decoys. Think that will work? How many floaters do you need to decoy swans?


I've seen them lock up, glide down and land with a single old white bucket sticking out of the mud. Spray painted goose floaters? Yeah, that'll work


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was thinking about painting old goose floaters for decoys. Think that will work? 


A couple years ago I saw a spread of painted goose decoys at the refuge. I'm sure they'd work, Swan decoy very well if your near where they want to be.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I drew. 



But my cousin who was in a group app with me didn't. 



No idea how that occurred.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> I was thinking about painting old goose floaters for decoys. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> A couple years ago I saw a spread of painted goose decoys at the refuge. I'm sure they'd work, Swan decoy very well if your near where they want to be.


It is what I do. I buy up old goose floaters and then use them as swan decoys


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Slockem said:


> My son and I drew, first swan tag I have had in over 18 years, never killed a swan before. I was thinking about painting old goose floaters for decoys. Think that will work? How many floaters do you need to decoy swans?


We hunt over 2-3 dozen, all repainted goose floaters, in Fallon Nevada. But a pair will draw em in too. Just remember to practice calling em.

Swan point, crane point, sage grouse drew!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Swan tag showed up in the mail today.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

I have used 6 Tangle Free Swans, with great success. You do not need many. I did just grab 4 more for fun. Never enough decoys.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

7summits said:


> I have used 6 Tangle Free Swans, with great success. You do not need many. I did just grab 4 more for fun. Never enough decoys.


I'm having to build a bigger shed just to have a place for all my decoys and camping gear. The decoys really consume space in a hurry.

I "organized" my shop space and right now I have a pile of "stuff" pushed in a corner. Drives me crazy so I'm going to build a 10x20 shed to store those items and others.


----------

